# Zuhaltung oder Überwachung



## stevenn (18 Januar 2022)

hallo zusammen,

wir bauen Prüfstände, bei denen ein wesentliches Konzept die Zutrittsverweigerung zum Prüfraum ist. Normalerweise werden die Türen zugehalten, bis der Prüfstand still steht und keine Gefahr mehr besteht, dann werden die Zuhaltungen aufgehoben. Jetzt kommen immer vermehrt anfragen (von Kunden), ob eine Tür (außen nur mit Knauf) angebracht werden kann, die dann mit einem Schlüssel geöffnet werden kann (ausschließlich mit Schlüssel, da dort keine Klinke ist) und diese Tür dann lediglich überwacht wird (sprich, beim Start des Prüfstandes muss die Tür zu sein) und nicht zugehalten. 
Was haltet ihr davon? WEnn die Tür während des Prüflaufes geöffnet wird, wird Not-Halt ausgelöst und der Prüfstand wird zum Stillstand gebracht. Bei der normalen Not-Halt-Routine ist auch nicht davon auszugehen, dass Teile wegfliegen können(weil ja die Tür offen sein kann). Was aber sein kann, ist, dass der Prüfstand noch Bewegungen ausführt, welche aber nur gefährlich sind, wenn sich die Person (nach Öffnen der Türe) dem Prüfstand nähert. Ein Argument des Kunden ist, "die die den Schlüssel haben sind Fachpersonal und wissen, das man dann nicht zum Prüfstand hinläuft, wenn versehentlich die Tür geöffnet wurde. 
Ich würde das eigentlich nicht machen wollen, nur fehlen mir ein bisschen die Argumente.


----------



## Elektriko (18 Januar 2022)

Morgen Stevenn,
normalerweise bei unseren Maschinen arbeitet auch nur Fachpersonal, aber das kein Grund ist um Zuhaltungen zu verzichten.
Ist das Türschloss überwacht?


----------



## MasterOhh (18 Januar 2022)

Wenn nach dem Öffnen der Tür die gefahrbringende Bewegung noch aktiv ist, dann braucht ihr die Zuhaltung oder einen so großen Abstand zwischen Zugang und Gefahrenstellen, das diese beim Erreichen still steht. Die Normen sind da eigentlich eindeutig.
Nach deiner Beschreibung kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, welchen Vorteil sich eure Kunden vom Weglassen der Zuhaltung erhoffen? Wenn sie sagen "Unsere Leute warten ab, bevor sie in die Gefahrenstelle rennen. Ehrenwort!" Dann ist das doch vom Ablauf her genau das gleiche wie mit Zuhaltung, nur nicht mehr sicher.

Ihr seid als Hersteller für das Sicherheitskonzept verantwortlich. Wenn etwas passiert, weil es doch mal jmd eilig hatte, wird man euch fragen, warum ihr der Meinung wart, dass organisatorische Maßnahmen ausreichen, obwohl es genug technische Lösungen gibt.

PS
Bei unseren System ist es mittlerweile andersrum. Wir haben Roboter die beim öffnen des Zugangs mit SS1 bremsen und man ihnen besten Falls noch ein High Five geben könnte, wenn man wirklich schnell ist (700ms). Trotzdem wollten einige Kunden eine Zuhaltung, weswegen wir sie jetzt serienmäßig verbauen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Januar 2022)

Eigentlich ist hier schon das Wesentliche gesagt - siehe MasterOhh.
Ich verstehe deine Frage so, dass deine Maschine (oder der gefahrbringende Teil) eben nicht stillsteht wenn man das Konzept umdreht. In diesem Fall ist es richtig so, wie du es machst, und ich würde da auch nicht dran rühren.
Wenn der Kunde meint, dass es auch anders herum geht und er dafür die Verantwortung übernehmen möchte dann kann er das ja nach eurer Inbetriebnahme ändern - damit seid ihr dann aus der Verantwortung raus. Das würde ich auch so kommunizieren ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## MFreiberger (18 Januar 2022)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Wenn etwas passiert, weil es doch mal jmd eilig hatte, wird man euch fragen, warum ihr der Meinung wart, dass organisatorische Maßnahmen ausreichen, obwohl es genug technische Lösungen gibt.


vor allem würde ja eine technische Lösung ausgebaut. Das wird kein Richter akzeptieren.

Mein Chef:
"Auch ein Servicetechniker (Fachpersonal) ist ein schützenswertes Wesen!"

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## stevenn (19 Januar 2022)

ich bin ganz bei euch. leider tendiert unser Projektleiter auch zur Kundenidee (klar dann hat er es einfacher). Ich muss einfach hart bleiben. 

übrigens die neueste Anfrage ist, eine Tür, bei der die KLinke ausgebaut wird, komplett ohne Überwachung und Zuhaltung. Innen ist ein Schlüssel, damit über diese Tür geflüchtet werden kann. ja unsere Kunden haben solche Ideen. und wenn wir den Prüfstand verlassen, wird die KLinke eingesetzt und sie haben eine Tür bei der sie bequem rein und raus können. Also unsere Kunden haben teilweise schon wirre Ideen, von denen sie nicht immer so leicht abzubringen sind.


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Januar 2022)

Kunden können und dürfen solchen und viele andere tolle Ideen haben - ihr seid der Hersteller und verantwortlich ... also vor Allem auch wenn etwas passiert. Das sollte auch deinem "Projektleiter" klar sein ...

Was sagt denn eure Gefährdungsanalyse / Risikobeurteilung dazu ?


----------



## stevenn (19 Januar 2022)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Kunden können und dürfen solchen und viele andere tolle Ideen haben - ihr seid der Hersteller und verantwortlich ... also vor Allem auch wenn etwas passiert. Das sollte auch deinem "Projektleiter" klar sein ...
> 
> Was sagt denn eure Gefährdungsanalyse / Risikobeurteilung dazu ?


grundsätzlich bin ich bei dir. nur, ist das wirklich so?
Mal ein Beispiel, wie gegen meine/unsere Ansicht argumentiert wird:
Wir bringen die Anlage in Verkehr, nur überwacht und mit schlüssel verschlossen und mit dem Hinweis in der BA, nur ausgebildetes Personal darf hier einen Schlüssel haben. WEnn das der Kunde nun akzeptiert, kann der Hersteller wirklich noch haftbar gemacht werden?Von den Normen her, hätte eine Zuhaltung installiert sein sollen, keine Frage, aber der Betreiber muss gemäß Betriebssicherheitsverordnung überprüfen, ob sein Personal ausreichend sicher mit der Anlage arbeiten kann, bevor er das Personal damit arbeiten lässt. Dies hat er nun bis zum Unfall gemacht, trotzdem ist etwas passiert. war das Personal vielleicht nicht ausreichend eingewiesen?/ nicht das richtige Personal?
aus Herstellersicht-> wenn das Personal ausreichend unterwiesen gewesen wäre, wäre nichts passiert. 
Das ist alles eine Frage des REstrisikos. 
- Nur überwachung und schlüssel mit Einweisung. -> es passiert nichts, wenn er aber rein rennt, kann er sich an drehenden Teilen verletzen
- zuhaltung -> es passiert nichts.
Im ersten Fall passiert nur etwas, wenn er rein rennt / direkt zu den drehenden Teilen rennt.
Wer hat jetzt wirklich Schuld? Ich behaupte die Hauptschuld liegt beim Betreiber.


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Januar 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> Im ersten Fall passiert nur etwas, wenn er rein rennt / direkt zu den drehenden Teilen rennt.
> Wer hat jetzt wirklich Schuld? Ich behaupte die Hauptschuld liegt beim Betreiber.


Da bin ich mir eben nicht so sicher ...
Denk immer daran :  Technisch vor Organisatorisch vor Persönlich
Das heißt (für mich) :  wenn es möglich ist eine technische Lösung einzusetzen so hat die IMMER Vorrang vor den anderen beiden Möglichkeiten.

Beim Betreiber liegt aus meiner Sicht die Schuld nur dann wenn er gegen eure ausdrückliche "Empfehlung" es anders umgesetzt haben will und auf seine Lösung besteht und ihr dies dann auch so festhaltet ...


----------



## stevenn (20 Januar 2022)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir eben nicht so sicher ...
> Denk immer daran :  Technisch vor Organisatorisch vor Persönlich
> Das heißt (für mich) :  wenn es möglich ist eine technische Lösung einzusetzen so hat die IMMER Vorrang vor den anderen beiden Möglichkeiten.


es gibt sehr oft technische Möglichkeiten, die nicht eingesetzt werden, weil man organisatorische bevorzugt (weil VIEL günstiger). Ich beschreibe dir eine Variante, bei der beides funktioniert, man aber die günstigere wählt, weil man(das Restrisiko für ausreichend gering hält. Zur Raumüberwachung könnten sehr oft 3D-Scanner eingesetzt werden, stattdessen wird eine Quittierung umgesetzt, mit der Bestätigt wird, dass sich keine Person mehr im Gefahrenbereich befindet. Ob er nun wirklich ausreichend kontrolliert, weiß man nicht, man schreibt es ihm mal vor. das habe ich schon sehr oft gesehen. nimm z.B. Roboterzellen. hier wird organisatorisch mitgeteilt, das sich dort keiner befinden darf und das man bestätigen muss, dass dort keiner ist. Personen könnten sich sehr leicht einsperren, was mit einem 3D-Scanner verhindert werden könnte. ein beispiel von vielen.


----------



## hirngabel (20 Januar 2022)

Eine Frage wäre auch noch, wie oft muss das Personal durch die Türe an den Prüfstand?
Wenn das nicht öfters als einmal pro Woche ist, würde eine feststehende Schutzeinrichtung, die nur mit Werkzeug (Schlüssel) geöffnet werden kann ausreichen (EN ISO 14119 oder 14120). Dann schreibt man in die Betriebsanleitung "vor dem Betreten Maschine ausschalten und gegen Wiedereinschalten sichern x Zeit waren" 

Ich frage mich aber auch, warum will der Kunde hier keine Zuhaltung? Die Kosten können es eigentlich nicht sein, weil die Diskussionen darüber kosten doch mindestens genau soviel.


----------



## s_kraut (20 Januar 2022)

Kannst mal über ein Schlüsseltransfersystem nachdenken. Die neue ISO 14119 wird diese Systeme als Typ 5 listen, die ist allerdings bisher erst als Entwurf raus. 



Bild aus PR ISO 14119:2021(E), VDMA hat den Entwurf zur Diskussion verteilt - vielen Dank dafür.

Da steckt der Schlüssel außen in einem Schloss 1 und du kannst ihn nur bei Stillstand abziehen, ähnlich wie beim Auto. Das äußere Schloss 1 verriegelt die Antriebe elektrisch funktional sicher. Und wenn der Schlüssel am Schloss 1 nicht gesteckt und aktiviert ist, dann bleiben die Antriebe verriegelt bzw. schalten ab, sobald der Schlüssel in Transferstellung gebracht wird.

An der verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtung mit Zuhaltung ist ein Schloss 2, in das der selbe Schlüssel reinpasst und zum aufsperren erforderlich ist; dahin brauchst nicht mal ein Kabel hinlegen, rein mechanisch versperrt.

Die Schlüsselverwaltung muss natürlich organisatorisch gelöst werden, damit da nicht jeder seinen eigenen Schlüssel rumträgt.


----------



## Loenne (21 Januar 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> ....  ....  ....
> Ich würde das eigentlich nicht machen wollen, nur fehlen mir ein bisschen die Argumente.


Ich erkläre unseren Kunden immer das wir dies als Facherrichter so nicht bauen dürfen, und zeige dann das Worst Case Zenario auf. Mitunter kommt dann vom Kunden die Aussage: "Dies ist doch ein Akademisch Konstruierter Fall !". 

Meine Antwort darauf lautet dann: "Und wer erklärt dann dem Staatsanwalt inklusive dem Gutachter den er dann im Schlepptau hat wie dieser Akademisch Unwahrscheinliche Fall eingetreten ist?, Ich nicht !"

Danach ist in 99% aller Fälle die Diskusion beendet.

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## stevenn (21 Januar 2022)

hirngabel schrieb:


> Eine Frage wäre auch noch, wie oft muss das Personal durch die Türe an den Prüfstand?
> Wenn das nicht öfters als einmal pro Woche ist, würde eine feststehende Schutzeinrichtung, die nur mit Werkzeug (Schlüssel) geöffnet werden kann ausreichen (EN ISO 14119 oder 14120). Dann schreibt man in die Betriebsanleitung "vor dem Betreten Maschine ausschalten und gegen Wiedereinschalten sichern x Zeit waren"


jeden Tag sehr oft.


hirngabel schrieb:


> Ich frage mich aber auch, warum will der Kunde hier keine Zuhaltung? Die Kosten können es eigentlich nicht sein, weil die Diskussionen darüber kosten doch mindestens genau soviel.


weil sie dann wahrscheinlich rein können.


----------



## stevenn (21 Januar 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Kannst mal über ein Schlüsseltransfersystem nachdenken. Die neue ISO 14119 wird diese Systeme als Typ 5 listen, die ist allerdings bisher erst als Entwurf raus.


würde ja wie eine Zuhaltung sein, will der Kunde nicht.


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Januar 2022)

Vielleicht mal als Idee - funktioniert allerdings nur wenn die Zuhaltung selbst nicht in der Not-Aus-Kette ist :
- du gibst die Zuhaltung generell frei wenn die relevanten Antriebe stehen. Das Öffnen der Tür bewirkt dann das finale Abschalten der Maschine. Das setzt natürlich voraus, dass der sichere Zustand im Grunde schon besteht - also z.B. wenn der Zyklus durchgelaufen ist oder die Anlage selbst in Störung ist.


----------



## stevenn (21 Januar 2022)

naja dann habe


Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal als Idee - funktioniert allerdings nur wenn die Zuhaltung selbst nicht in der Not-Aus-Kette ist :
> - du gibst die Zuhaltung generell frei wenn die relevanten Antriebe stehen. Das Öffnen der Tür bewirkt dann das finale Abschalten der Maschine. Das setzt natürlich voraus, dass der sichere Zustand im Grunde schon besteht - also z.B. wenn der Zyklus durchgelaufen ist oder die Anlage selbst in Störung ist.


vll stehe ich auf dem Schlauch, aber was habe ich damit gewonnen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Januar 2022)

Mein Ansatz war hier, dass es dem Kunden vielleicht zu lange dauert bis er Zutritt bekommt - gerade weil du ja schreibst "jeden Tag - sehr oft".
Gerade in diesem Fall ist ja die "sichere" Geschichte sehr wichtig (im Unterschied zu "eher selten"). Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage : warum ist das so ?


----------



## stevenn (21 Januar 2022)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Mein Ansatz war hier, dass es dem Kunden vielleicht zu lange dauert bis er Zutritt bekommt


nein darum geht es nicht. es geht vielmehr darum, dass dort FAchpersonal ist und diese rennen nicht zur Gefahrenquelle hin, also kann man sich auch die 300€ für den Schalter, weitere Kosten für Programmierung/Validierung usw. sparen. wie in meinem post #10 schon geschrieben, wäre das genauso eine organisatorische Anweisung, wie, "darfst dich nicht einsperren lassen". ich kann hier die Argumentation des Kunden schon irgendwie verstehen. grundsätzlich ist logisch, dass techn. Maßnahmen vor Hinweisen gilt, aber das ist am Ende eine Definition des akzeptablen Restrisikos.
Aber nochmal, ich bin ja grundsätzlich für eine Zuhaltung, nur gehen mir die Argumente aus, wenn der Kunde es so argumentiert, wie ich soeben. 
prinzipiell hat er recht, warum darf ich das "einsperren lassen" organisatorisch absichern und das "nicht hineinrennen" nicht?


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Januar 2022)

Dann mach es doch in Anlehnung an meinen Post #4 :
Schreib, dass es so ausgeführt wurde weil der Kunde auf diese Lösung bestanden hat (ausdrücklich Forderung) und eure Lösung hierzu anders ausgesehen hätte ... und lasst euch das von eurem Kunden so unterschreiben ... Dann seid ihr aus meiner Sicht save ...


----------



## MasterOhh (21 Januar 2022)

@stevenn
Selbst das "Einsperren lassen" ist in den entsprechenden Normen geregelt. Du darfst es nur dann organisatorisch handhaben, wenn du von deiner Bedienstelle den *gesamten* Gefahrenbereich im Blick hast. Und selbst dann nur, wenn es die Gefährdung, die vom System ausgeht, auch zulässt. Ist das nicht der Fall kommen wieder technische Lösungen mit ins Boot, wie Anwesenheitsdetektion, verzögerter Anlauf mit Optischer & Akustischer Warnung, Not-Halt Befehlsgeräte im Innenraum verteilt, LOTO Systeme, Schlüsseltransfersysteme etc. pp. 

In deinem Fall geht es aber darum dass jmd. den Gefahrenbereich erreichen kann, während die Gefährdung noch besteht. Du kannst jetzt also hergehen und die Gefährdung selber minimieren oder du musst verhindern das Personen die aktive Gefahrenstelle erreichen können. Da gibt es leider nicht wirklich all zu viel zu Verhandeln. 

Klar an einem Bahnsteig hält dich auch nur eine weiße Linie davon ab in den durchfahrenden Güterzug zu springen, aber nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand gilt die Maschinenrichtlinie nicht für Bahnhöfe.
Und Fachpersonal ist auch nicht davor gefeit Dummheiten zu begehen. Kollege A hat seinen Schraubendreher in der Anlage vergessen, aber Kollege B hat den Prozess schon gestartet. Kein Problem, gib mal schnell die Klinke her, muss nur mal kurz rein und mein Werkzeug rausholen. Oder Kollege A hat, wie es dann häufig vorkommt, schon seine eigene Klinke gebastelt.

Ich selber stand bei diesen Diskussionen schon auf beiden Seiten der Argumentation. Und ich bin auch grundsätzlich der Meinung, dass man an bestimmten Punkten auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen kann. Aber bei solche Sachen, bei denen wegen 400€ und einem Arbeitsaufwand von 5 Stunden an grundlegenden Sicherheitsfunktionen herumgespart werden soll, würde ich erst gar nicht anfangen zu diskutieren.


----------



## Elektriko (21 Januar 2022)

In meinen Augen viele Massnahmen sind übertrieben, allgemein....
In diesem Fall kann man beide Positionen richtig verteidigen, Subjektivität spielt eine große Rolle....
Aber meiner Meinung nach muss man nicht so denken, ein Fachmann kann auch ein schlechter Tag haben, Stress, etc, und ein Fehler machen.... Da kommt die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen drin, um Fehler auch von Fachleuten zu minimieren.
Für mich, 100% mit Zuhaltung


----------



## hirngabel (21 Januar 2022)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Dann mach es doch in Anlehnung an meinen Post #4 :
> Schreib, dass es so ausgeführt wurde weil der Kunde auf diese Lösung bestanden hat (ausdrücklich Forderung) und eure Lösung hierzu anders ausgesehen hätte ... und lasst euch das von eurem Kunden so unterschreiben ... Dann seid ihr aus meiner Sicht save ...


Nein, da ist niemand raus. Die Maschinenrichtlinie kann durch Verträge nicht ausgehebelt werden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Januar 2022)

hirngabel schrieb:


> Nein, da ist niemand raus. Die Maschinenrichtlinie kann durch Verträge nicht ausgehebelt werden.


Sehe ich in dem genannten Kontext nicht so (Schreiben macht frei) ... 
Allerdings :  mein Weg der Wahl bei strittigen Themen ist auch gerne eine dritte unabhängige Partei mit hinzuzuziehen - z.B. in unserem Fall die Dekra ... (oder TÜV ... oder oder ...)


----------



## det (22 Januar 2022)

Moin,
was macht das Fachpersonal denn in der Anlage? Es scheint sich ja nicht der Gefahrenstelle zu nähern, macht also was in der Nähe der Gefahr. Hilft ein zweiter Zaun, Laserscanner etc. vor der Gefahrenstelle? Weil, wenn die nur rein wollen um direkt vor der Gefahr zu warten bis sie steht, kann ich auch draußen vor der Tür warten. Es sei denn die Anlage ist sehr groß, dann ist der Weg auch lang und das Warten vor der Gefahr als Zeitgewinn verständlich.
Konfuzius sagt: Wenn eine Sicherheiteinrichtung nicht akzeptiert wird, wird sie bald ausgehebelt. 
Vielleicht den Zaunverlauf nochmal überdenken, oder eine andere Lösung mit einbringen.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## stevenn (24 Januar 2022)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> @stevenn
> Selbst das "Einsperren lassen" ist in den entsprechenden Normen geregelt. Du darfst es nur dann organisatorisch handhaben, wenn du von deiner Bedienstelle den *gesamten* Gefahrenbereich im Blick hast. Und selbst dann nur, wenn es die Gefährdung, die vom System ausgeht, auch zulässt. Ist das nicht der Fall kommen wieder technische Lösungen mit ins Boot, wie Anwesenheitsdetektion, verzögerter Anlauf mit Optischer & Akustischer Warnung, Not-Halt Befehlsgeräte im Innenraum verteilt, LOTO Systeme, Schlüsseltransfersysteme etc. pp.


welche Normen sind das, die das "Einsperren lassen" behandeln? Not-Halt Befehlsgeräte gibt es ausreichend, aber das sind ja ergänzende Schutzeinrichtungen


----------



## stevenn (24 Januar 2022)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Sehe ich in dem genannten Kontext nicht so (Schreiben macht frei) ...
> Allerdings :  mein Weg der Wahl bei strittigen Themen ist auch gerne eine dritte unabhängige Partei mit hinzuzuziehen - z.B. in unserem Fall die Dekra ... (oder TÜV ... oder oder ...)


wenn sich der Prüfstand dann z.B. in China befindet, wird es mit der dritten Partei schwierig. noch dazu, dass die Chinesen dann uneinsichtig sind. aber bleiben wir für die Diskussion in europa, das macht es einfacher


----------



## stevenn (24 Januar 2022)

det schrieb:


> Moin,
> was macht das Fachpersonal denn in der Anlage? Es scheint sich ja nicht der Gefahrenstelle zu nähern, macht also was in der Nähe der Gefahr. Hilft ein zweiter Zaun, Laserscanner etc. vor der Gefahrenstelle? Weil, wenn die nur rein wollen um direkt vor der Gefahr zu warten bis sie steht, kann ich auch draußen vor der Tür warten. Es sei denn die Anlage ist sehr groß, dann ist der Weg auch lang und das Warten vor der Gefahr als Zeitgewinn verständlich.
> Konfuzius sagt: Wenn eine Sicherheiteinrichtung nicht akzeptiert wird, wird sie bald ausgehebelt.
> Vielleicht den Zaunverlauf nochmal überdenken, oder eine andere Lösung mit einbringen.
> ...


es geht mehr darum, dass unser Kunde und mein Projektleiter nicht nachvollziehen können, dass wir 400€(+konstruktion+verkabelung+Kabel = ca.1000€) für eine Zuhaltung ausgeben sollen, wenn man andererseits leute auch einsperren kann. dann will er erst recht keinen Zaun. Aber die Idee war gut.

was er drinnen macht. er will rein, weil er bei all seinen anderen Prüfständen auch rein kann, hier haben sich die Mitbewerber mit einem Schlüssel an der Tür und dem Hinweis "nicht betreten" begnügt.


----------



## s_kraut (24 Januar 2022)

Wenn er Angst vor eingesperrt sein hat: es gibt Zuhaltungen mit Notentriegelung..


----------



## stevenn (24 Januar 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Wenn er Angst vor eingesperrt sein hat: es gibt Zuhaltungen mit Notentriegelung..


darum geht es bei dieser Diskussion nicht.


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Januar 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> wenn sich der Prüfstand dann z.B. in China befindet, wird es mit der dritten Partei schwierig. noch dazu, dass die Chinesen dann uneinsichtig sind. aber bleiben wir für die Diskussion in europa, das macht es einfacher



Ich denke mal, dass in der Sache mittlerweile eigentlich alles gesagt wurde.
Die Entscheidung, wie ihr es macht, können wir euch hier nicht abnehmen - bestenfalls können wir Vorschläge machen ... was ihr dann daraus macht ist dann bei euch ...


----------



## stevenn (24 Januar 2022)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass in der Sache mittlerweile eigentlich alles gesagt wurde.


mich würde noch interessieren, welche Normen "das Einsperren" behandeln.


----------



## MasterOhh (24 Januar 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> welche Normen sind das, die das "Einsperren lassen" behandeln? Not-Halt Befehlsgeräte gibt es ausreichend, aber das sind ja ergänzende Schutzeinrichtungen


Mir fällt da erstmal spontan meine Brot und Wasser Norm ein (DIN EN ISO 10218-2).


> [...]
> Kann die Bedienperson vollständig oder teilweise, im geschützten Bereich verbleiben, müssen zusätzliche Maßnahmen getroffen werden um das Auftreten von Gefährdungssituationen zu vermeiden, wie z. B. unerwarteter Anlauf. Diese Maßnahmen können z. B. umfassen:
>  das Vorsehen einer Wiederanlaufsperre;
>  die Detektion der Anwesenheit eines Bedieners im geschützten Bereich [z. B. berührungslos wirkende Schutzeinrichtungen (BWS) oder Schaltmatten] zur Aufrechterhaltung eines Sicherheitshalts.
> ...



Und hier nochmal zur Notwendigkeit einer Zuhaltung:


> 5.10.4.4 Allgemeine Anforderungen für bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtungen mit Zuhaltung
> Hat die Bedienperson die Möglichkeit, eine verriegelte bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtung zu öffnen und den Gefährdungsbereich zu erreichen bevor die Gefährdung in einen sicheren Zustand gebracht wurde, muss zusätzlich zur Steuerungsverriegelung eine Zuhaltung vorgesehen werden.
> Diese Zuhaltung muss Folgendem entsprechen:
> a) sie darf die Betätigung der gefährdenden Maschinenfunktion nur zulassen, solange die trennende Schutzeinrichtung geschlossen und verriegelt ist (z. B. eine Tür in einer Umzäunung);
> ...


Ist wie gesagt aus der Roboter-Norm  andere Typ C Normen können da natürlich abweichen.


----------



## det (24 Januar 2022)

Hallo Steven,
in der EN14119- 5.7. steht was zu Fluchtentriegelung. Die 12100-6.3.5.3 wird auch genannt.

Wenn die Risikoanalyse mit Fluchtentriegelung und Hinweisen auf die Gefahr ein Betreten der Anlage im Betrieb möglich macht............??

Grüße Detlef


----------



## det (24 Januar 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> es geht mehr darum, dass unser Kunde und mein Projektleiter nicht nachvollziehen können, dass wir 400€(+konstruktion+verkabelung+Kabel = ca.1000€) für eine Zuhaltung ausgeben sollen, wenn man andererseits leute auch einsperren kann. dann will er erst recht keinen Zaun. Aber die Idee war gut.


Früher mussten Maschinen nicht so sicher sein. Heute müssen sie sehr sicher sein. Ihr als Erbauer müsst die Risiken beseitigen.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## stevenn (25 Januar 2022)

danke für die Verweise.
Ich denke viel mehr kann ich von euch nicht verlangen. Ihr habt mir auf jeden FAll mehr "Futter" gegeben, falls ich mal wieder für eine Zuhaltung argumentieren muss.
Noch eine Anmerkung:


MasterOhh schrieb:


> Mir fällt da erstmal spontan meine Brot und Wasser Norm ein (DIN EN ISO 10218-2).


_"können umfassen"_. eine Wiederanlaufsperre habe ich. es muss erst quittiert werden, dass keine Person im Raum ist, bevor der Prüfstand gestartet wird.


----------

